# The Fountain of Human Growth Hormone (HGH)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The year was 1513. Don Juan Ponce de Leon, better known as “Pump” in transcontinental travel circles, was on a seemingly hopeless mission. Pump de Leon, after numerous world travels, many bodybuilding titles, and huge prize monies, had set out to find the fountain of GH. It had been rumored for centuries that in the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

